# Matching 1/2" to 5/8" drywall



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am no expert, just a DIYer.

So its not even taped yet ? This guy on the internet says your husband should rip it out and replace it. Its just a freakin piece of drywall. Not like he has to rebuild the house.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Every time hubby is on the think tank, he will be thinking about the mismatched drywall behind him. It will take more time and effort to mud the 1/8" difference than remove and replace. In a pinch, you could always put a 1/8" shim on the studs, like a line of paint stirs to shim it out, but in the long run, its best to replace.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

How big are we talking about here? Picture? Floating out could take longer than replacing and doing right.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm assuming it was screwed in.

Unscrew....use furring strips to get the right thickness....you get them at HD....basically strips of heavy paper....stable in place....attach drywall.


----------



## cece_o (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I showed him your responses and it was enough to help him decide to redo it. it's only maybe a 2'x8' section anyway. We'll just consider what we already did a trial run...


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

cece_o said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone! I showed him your responses and it was enough to help him decide to redo it. it's only maybe a 2'x8' section anyway. We'll just consider what we already did a trial run...


I'm sure his life is going to be much easier now!:devil3:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

A trip to HD.... drywall shims are 4' long and cost a dime.... unscew the piece in there and three shims bring it flush.

Your cost.... about $2 and a trip to depot.

That could be mudded/floated out... but you'll either be mixing hot mud, waiting several days for all purpose to harden, with several applications.

Good luck


----------



## cece_o (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the tip about the shims. That's what we ended up doing. Really easy, cheap and not too much hassle for anyone involved. We're all happy now.


----------

